# What accessories to get?



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only just ordered my Kindle, so it has a ship date of early March, but I'm already thinking about accessories.
At first all I thought of was a cover (I'm leaning towards the Oberon Celtic Hounds one). Then I join here, and I find about about skins, lights and all kinds of things.
You people are evil tempting a boy like this


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*The skins are fun and add a little personality to a nekkid Kindle but it also keeps it clean. I only just recently got a book light and I picked up the Might Bright 2 at B&N for $14.95. It is a fantastic light and the neck is long and flexible enough not to cause a glare. Besides the cover and those two things...you'd be set for a while unless you got bored and wanted another change *


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw on a link from here you can get a messenger bag too, and as I'm a messenger bag addict ( I have seven), well..... <sigh>


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> I saw on a link from here you can get a messenger bag too, and as I'm a messenger bag addict ( I have seven), well..... <sigh>


*LOL, no need to convince us you need another messenger bag...quite a few of us gals are confessed pursaholics! *


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome 

Looks like you are doing fine on you own with the K accessory ideas. 

I have a red leather M-edge with the Zen Revisited skin and a Mighty Bright 2 light.  I want a sleeve for extra protection but haven't decided if I will make it or buy one.

I got my M-edge before Oberon started making K covers.  It will do me just fine until it starts to get a little shabby.  I'll confess, I have drooled a bit over the red Sky Dragon.  I was very anti Velcro but have since changed my mind.  When I finally get my Oberon, I think it will be the Velcro one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the Red Sky Dragon Oberon cover and it is gorgeous. It looks like my Kindle is a nicely bound leather hardback. Smells great as well. I had an M-Edge cover before the Oberon cover. It worked great and was in fine shape. It just wasn't as pretty as the Oberon cover.

Accessory wise, I only have the cover. I rarely put it in my purse because I am reading it when I am on the metro. I have flown once with it and felt it was perfectly safe in my backpack. Then again, I put it in the hydration sleeve of my backpack so it was held snug in the backpack. (shrugs) I know that others use theirs more then they are out and about and want additional protection.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> I saw on a link from here you can get a messenger bag too, and as I'm a messenger bag addict ( I have seven), well..... <sigh>


I love messenger bags, too! I have....4 I can think of right off the top of my head. My favorite right now is my red Golla laptop messenger bag.

My accessory recommendations: skin (some of us have order more than 1, just in case of spontaneous need of a look change for K, I've also notice an decrease in the number of ppl questioning my kindle with its skin on.), booklight (comes in handy during blackouts), and a case or cover (as protection from falling or other accessories in the messenger bag)

My K-case:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> booklight (comes in handy during blackouts)


Boy, that's the truth. Dec. 26th we lost power for 28 hours. I was beginning to worry about my Kindle going dead before the electricity came back on.

I love my booklight. It's much better than a flashlight. I carried it around everywhere that night. The next morning DH had to go to work, he showered by the light of 2 Mighty Brights. One in each corner of the vanity


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I love messenger bags, too! I have....4 I can think of right off the top of my head. My favorite right now is my red Golla laptop messenger bag.
> 
> My accessory recommendations: skin (some of us have order more than 1, just in case of spontaneous need of a look change for K, I've also notice an decrease in the number of ppl questioning my kindle with its skin on.), booklight (comes in handy during blackouts), and a case or cover (as protection from falling or other accessories in the messenger bag)
> 
> My K-case:


What K-case is that? And does it hold in well? I'm used to the extra strap around the bottom right corner.

P.S. Awesome skin.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I decorated the original cover (i used double sided tape to attach the material), the zipper case is the gadget bag from target, and together they make a cheaper college budget friendly kindle case. I got it during the after christmas sell for 5 bucks (50% off) I had to alter that bag a little.

edit: link to that gadget bag thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1828.0.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Question: _What accessories to get? _

Answer: _All of them_


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

now now nothing wrong with a naked kindle in a good case (personal choice)
Sylvia


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I decorated the original cover (i used double sided tape to attach the material), the zipper case is the gadget bag from target, and together they make a cheaper college budget friendly kindle case. I got it during the after christmas sell for 5 bucks (50% off) I had to alter that bag a little.
> 
> edit: link to that gadget bag thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1828.0.html


Wow, really cool. I think that's the coolest cover so far, 'cause it's the most unique.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sylvia said:


> now now nothing wrong with a naked kindle in a good case (personal choice)
> Sylvia


I agree, I have multiple cases so I can change them out after a while. If you are interested in lots of color choices and a beautiful leather case then check out the Noreve cases. I have one and another on order I like them so much. I also have the red original M-edge and the purple Butterflies from Oberon. The Norve's are my daily ones not flashy and look like a leather book cover, the M-edge is good for days I need to find it at the bottom of a bag when traveling and the Oberon is for dressier occasions. Probably more information then you wanted about covers.


----------

